
Elixir Cowboy with IIS 8 - zabi_rauf
http://www.zohaib.me/elixir-cowboy-with-iis-8/
======
angersock
Handy bit of administration and deployment information, but I still wonder:

...why?

Azure already has *nix VM support, yes? So, why creak along with Windows
boxen?

~~~
MichaelGG
For small users with less experience/resources, Windows can be attractive to
manage and feel friendly. Just like there's people that like using the Network
Manager GUI on Linux distros. Windows offers a lot of stuff with a few clicks,
without having to read or understand too much. Like SQL Server, setting up
even advanced fail over cluster systems is pretty simple. A day's work, even
if you've never done it before. That's attractive.

Plus there's all the corp management stuff like AD, which Linux doesn't have
for real. At least not as slick and smoothly integrated.

But yeah, even as a long time MS user, I'm less impressed with it as time goes
on. No containers. IIS's reverse proxy support is a sick joke. No equivalent
of DRBD; no real tweaking in general.

And IIS didn't have SPDY. It'll be showing to see how they handle HTTP/2\.
Will they stick to the lame line of "http.sys is the HTTP stack, so only
Windows 10 can do HTTP/2"? (IIRC, that's how WebSockets story went.) Or will
they just do the right thing and make it work?

Anyways, your question is one MS is very aware of, and in the center of a lot
of Azure. For a quad core VM, Windows costs an extra $1000+ a year on the
cloud platforms. MS knows this is often not a good ROI.

~~~
angersock
The AD/LDAP support on Windows Server is pretty amazing, and I really like
their administration interface.

As for the rest, well--let's just say I'm trying my damnedest to migrate one
of our products off of Windows hosting, because frankly the impedance mismatch
for testing and automation is just so much lower on 'nix. Also, the licensing
is an issue.

------
pjmlp
This could already be done with the older ISAPI filter/module API.

This is how we integrated Tcl with IIS back in 2000 for our application server
that was deployable into IIS and Apache.

~~~
satysin
Yeah but how horrible was setting up IIS and ISAPI back in server 2003. I
still remember the anxiety when a problem was reported on one of the IIS
servers. I don't work with IIS anymore so I hope it has improved, don't see
how it could have gotten any worse.

~~~
pjmlp
As far I know the .NET version of the modules APIs are better, the problem was
the C based API. I don't do ISAPI since 2002.

Still, the capabilities were already there, even if the API wasn't that
pleasant to work with.

